# How Much Honey Should I Get



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I would conservatively estimate about 200 pounds. Maybe more if you ran less than 10 frames in a 10 frame box and they really packed it in.


----------



## Bee_Sweet (May 27, 2008)

*Cool*

Thanks very much GASteve,

They were 10 frames in a 10 frame box, freshly drawn comb. However, they did pack it in and they did it so fast! I got to taste some already and it was very very good, very light and golden.

But, you say around 200 pounds...?

I can not fathom that just by looking at a frame and thinking that there is that much honey in there. So, per a medium frame... how much honey on a conserv. side? Boggles my mind...lol


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

On 10 frame equipment, a deep super will hold roughly 60 pounds, a medium about 45, and a shallow about 30 if they're really filled wall to wall. So divide by 10 for weight per frame.


----------

